# New Vine Pods



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

New Green Oasis Vine Pods.

Pricing coming soon.

These pods are perfect for Oophaga and Ranitomeya species to drop off tadpoles into.
They can easily be attached to existing backgrounds or added to new backgrounds.
They are made with mainly polyurethane foam and will never rot.
Silicone free (for better plant/moss growth)
The pods are made with black film cans (white film cans will be available soon)
Under the right conditions mosses will sprout from the pods or moss can be added to speed up the moss growth.
A natural looking alternative to using plain film cans.
The Vine Pods blend in great in a well planted vivarium.

Every Vine pod is a one of a kind.
The first photo,reminds me of Bill The Cat.

Pricing and new pods will be added here.
Green Oasis Vine Pods - The Green Oasis


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

Very cool. Even my larger tinc's like to hang out in film canisters. I have them in every tank, but they kind of ruin the natural setting. Looking forward to getting some of these.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Those are really a sharp idea. Please update the thread when they are available for purchase...


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ohh, looking good. Love this idea. Subscribing!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

These are really cool!

I can imagine these all by themselves with plants in a small enclosure just as unique sculptural elements.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Is it Canada sales only, or will they be available in the U.S. hobby?
Thanks, and they look great!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing this sort of thing for a while now, its a great idea and yours turned out great! Nice job!

Would you mind sharing what you covered it with? It is a pretty natural looking mix you used.

John


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

xIslanderx said:


> Is it Canada sales only, or will they be available in the U.S. hobby?
> Thanks, and they look great!


Worldwide shipping for all my builds.



FroggyKnight said:


> I've been thinking of doing this sort of thing for a while now, its a great idea and yours turned out great! Nice job!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what you covered it with? It is a pretty natural looking mix you used.
> 
> John


I've been making these types of pods and other similar looking pods for a few years now,for my own use.
This is the first time that I'm offering them for sale.
The mixture is a variety of different natural items (like peat,coco,clay etc),the texture you see on the outside of the pods is mainly New Zealand non CITES treefern that Hagen once sold. 
I will making available a variety of different textured looking vine pods.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice looking i'd be interested in some.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a reminder... please be sure to adhere to the forum's ad policy going forward. Once you have prices set and are offering them for sale, submit an ad through the marketplace and you can link to that ad from here. 

Thank you,


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I am definitely wanting some of these! What a great use of film canisters.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

...Good idea.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

carola1155 said:


> Just a reminder... please be sure to adhere to the forum's ad policy going forward. Once you have prices set and are offering them for sale, submit an ad through the marketplace and you can link to that ad from here.
> 
> Thank you,


No problem...that's what I had planned to do.

Thanks Tom.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

The first batch of vine pods will be available for sale starting Wednesday December 17.
Photos of the vine pods and prices will be posted on Dec 17 here. Green Oasis Vine Pods - The Green Oasis

I've posted an ad here on DB.


Please no PM.
For more info contact me by email [email protected]


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

looking forward to your pricing...BTW, couldn't you use clean prescription bottles for the same purpose--some of the plastic "bottles" are larger than the typical, and my Azureus fit very comfortably into them... Bill the Cat...how I loved that cartoon...


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

Judy S said:


> looking forward to your pricing...BTW, couldn't you use clean prescription bottles for the same purpose--some of the plastic "bottles" are larger than the typical, and my Azureus fit very comfortably into them... Bill the Cat...how I loved that cartoon...


I'm looking at making larger pods but I will be using only new unused 
materials for the pods.
Used prescription bottles doesn't sound like a good alternative to use.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I totally agree....but I get them for nothing from my local pharmacist...and the company Uline may have something you could use...


----------



## genem1948 (Dec 8, 2013)

I received the Vine Pod and was really surprised at the quality of your work. Keep coming with more. Great new idea[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dale D (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought 2 vine pods from Phil and am very happy with them.
Excellent craftsmanship. I highly recommend his work.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I got 4 as well. Very impressed how natural and high quality they are. I can't wait to redo a couple vivs and incorporate the pods into them. I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

I will have some new vine pods available soon.
Some of the new vine pods will have removable film cans and white film cans will also be available.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

A few recently built Green Oasis Vine pods.


----------

